# A carton of yogurt?



## the_wizard (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a rather old Indian cookbook that was published in the UK. In this cookbook yogurt is measured in "cartons", i.e. recipes call for 1/2 a carton of yogurt or 2 cartons of yogurt. Does anyone have any idea how much a carton is?

Thanks!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

My wife says 8oz per carton.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it - depends is a 'small' carton or a 'large' carton? What is the Indian recipe - maybe able to help


----------



## the_wizard (Sep 10, 2007)

It doesn't state 'small' or 'large'. It just says 'carton'. I don't have the recipe in front of me right now, but I believe it was just called "Spiced Chicken in Yoghurt'.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Her is my recipe :

1 med chicken skinned and cut into portions
250ml/ 8 fl oz/1 cup natural yoghurt
4 medium onions sliced. 10 large garlic cloves - crushed
1 inch ginger root, peeled and crushed, 2 tspn ground cilantro, 1 tsp chilli powder, 2 tbsp wine vinegar, half tsp sugar, salt to taste, juice of two limes, large handful chopped cilantro for garnish.

Method:

Prick the chicken all over with a fork, mix together the 2 of the onions, garlic, ginger, ground cilantro and chilli powder and rub thoroughly all over the chicken. Leave to marinate for as long as is possible in fridge. Soak the other two sliced onions in the vinegar add sugar and salt and leave to stand until onions turn pink. In a clean pan - add the chicken and marinade , cover and simmer until chicken is tender to the toch and the juices have been reduced to a paste. Heat the oil in another pan and add the chicken pieces until lightly browned. Place chicken on a serving dish, squeeze limes over the chicken and top with the pickled onions.
:lips:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I would say a standard cup of yoghurt, about 8oz/250ml


----------



## leysh (Sep 7, 2014)

No way, we probably have the same book  I was looking for exactly same thing -how much is 1 carton of yoghurt  thanks people!


----------

